# Biggest Channel Cat Ive seen



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

wartfroggy said:


> "I'll take over estimated catfish weights for $800, Alex....."
> 
> "Answer. Although described otherwise, these fish are actually no more than 20#."
> 
> ...


 



rcleofly said:


> Ok, I'm not taking sides cause I don't care. But, this here, now that's funny.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 

Not so sure about that.
The whole scenario screams " The Daily Double" which was not offered.

Regardless they are two nice fish and i would be happy as pie to hook either one. 
Some of the most memorable trips i have had to the K-Zoo involved floats, skein and flatheads.:yikes:


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

For the record I'm not questioning the size of them fish, pictures never do them justice. Its good to know there are cats like that in michigan, that is definitely the biggest channel I've ever saw.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't want to hear about how much your fish weighs or how big it was unless you measured it or weighed it. We are all guilty of claiming our fish to be much larger than they actually are due to excitement and guesstimation. Once I started weighing fish regularly it gave me a better guesstimation meter. I don't think that Cat is as big as you think, FWIW.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> I don't want to hear about how much your fish weighs or how big it was unless you measured it or weighed it. We are all guilty of claiming our fish to be much larger than they actually are due to excitement and guesstimation. Once I started weighing fish regularly it gave me a better guesstimation meter. I don't think that Cat is as big as you think, FWIW.


Oh Snap...


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm not trying to ruin this site or anything and that wasn't so much directed at the Tamer as it was a general statement..

You hear people talk about the steel they caught and they are like " yah i got like a 7.5#er bro and some skips" ... " how did you weigh the 7.5#er?!" ... " I didn't." ... " Oh so you're accurate up to the half pound with your eyes?".... 


We're all guilty of this it is just that some of us are better at guessing... And I swear if I hear one more billy talk about railing 40# river kangs in MI i'm going to rip my face off and get a sex change.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Roger That said:


> I'm not trying to ruin this site or anything and that wasn't so much directed at the Tamer as it was a general statement..
> 
> You hear people talk about the steel they caught and they are like " yah i got like a 7.5#er bro and some skips" ... " how did you weigh the 7.5#er?!" ... " I didn't." ... " Oh so you're accurate up to the half pound with your eyes?"....
> 
> ...


Lady boy Rogina?


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm too big to be a lady boy but maybe a manlady.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Roger That said:


> I'm not trying to ruin this site or anything and that wasn't so much directed at the Tamer as it was a general statement..
> 
> You hear people talk about the steel they caught and they are like " yah i got like a 7.5#er bro and some skips" ... " how did you weigh the 7.5#er?!" ... " I didn't." ... " Oh so you're accurate up to the half pound with your eyes?"....
> 
> ...


Just hold your horses on the face rippin' and sex changin' mister........................You still owe us some cat poetry. :yikes:


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

jerrob said:


> Just hold your horses on the face rippin' and sex changin' mister........................You still owe us some cat poetry. :yikes:


Ok I'll write up a rap real quick about it.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't let him fool ya, he was planning on a sex change regardless... :lol:


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

You said that Cat is 30 but I don't think so,
Better get your ass a legit scale bro!
You say you've weighed 20s and don't get me wrong, 
are you sure you're not high? lay down the bong!

Don't get it twisted, it's still a nice fish.
But 30? Come on ninja, get real, you wish!
I know you live like a tamer of multiple species,
but we all know that this story is fulla FECES!!!


WOOOOOOORD!!!!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol! You're hilarious!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Word


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Roger That said:


> I'm not trying to ruin this site or anything and that wasn't so much directed at the Tamer as it was a general statement..
> 
> You hear people talk about the steel they caught and they are like " yah i got like a 7.5#er bro and some skips" ... " how did you weigh the 7.5#er?!" ... " I didn't." ... " Oh so you're accurate up to the half pound with your eyes?"....
> 
> ...


Last year I railed a 40+# "river kang" in the Grand. It slammed my spoon hanging under my bobber. I swear, its true.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

rcleofly said:


> Last year I railed a 40+# "river kang" in the Grand. It slammed my spoon hanging under my bobber. I swear, its true.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ain't no kangs in the Grand.. only German Sheppard's!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

It looks like everyone has made their point and had some fun...time to move on.


----------

